# Looking for a sweet loving dominant to RP with (MxM, NSFW)



## rock123 (Oct 27, 2019)

( Hi, I need a dominant person to do a romance RP with. This is just a bit of erotic description that describes what I’m looking for or for possible roleplay. It can be for short or long term depending on how we click and enjoy each others or maybe we can open up to each others depending on each others.

So if you are interested, please let me know)


*I need someone dominant who can be sweet, loving caring and open minded. Someone who’s into roleplaying*


*Someone who can be so much taller than me with a much bigger dick and balls too.*


*Someone who would be in love with me and being so attracted to me.*


*Someone who I can wake up with both of us having morning wood especially from him. I see mine and I see his being the much bigger one next to each others.*


*Someone who would be ok with my Macrophilia kink and would do it for me by being a macro/giant to me*


*Someone who would hold me close from behind who would always likes to be the big spoon and feel his warm crotch on my butt pressing against it.*


*Someone who would hug me close making me feel loved and wanted. Someone who I can open up my deepest thoughts to. Someone who likes grabbing on my butt and petting it as he holds me and makes our crotch nuzzle each others.*


*Someone who would always like to sit me on his lap making me feel his bulge under my butt while we sit to eat or even just to hold me close and rest and chill with me. Maybe I can feel his bulge growing harder against my butt too.*


*Someone who likes to compare dicks with me and do some frot there even though he’s the clear winner but I like to adore the size difference between each others and maybe measure his dick too.*


*Someone who understands my shyness and not asking me for pictures at first. And understands my weird likings, kinks and limitations and try to do them for me.*


*I hope I can find my dream person.*


----------



## KyloTiger (Nov 9, 2019)

Send me a telegram message @fluffba11


----------



## rock123 (Nov 10, 2019)

KyloTiger said:


> Send me a telegram message @fluffba11


I don’t use telegram 

I use discord and kik instead


----------



## KyloTiger (Nov 10, 2019)

liberal#2008


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm 300% percent interested. Do you have kik or discord


----------



## KyloTiger (Nov 25, 2019)

I have both, which do you prefer?


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Nov 25, 2019)

KyloTiger said:


> I have both, which do you prefer?


Kik I'd say


----------



## KyloTiger (Nov 25, 2019)

Okay, EPICGamer4862


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Nov 25, 2019)

KyloTiger said:


> Okay, EPICGamer4862


I sent you a message


----------



## LivingWeapon (Nov 25, 2019)

I prefer discord in my case. -scratches my head a bit with the tip of my finger- 
Lunato Mercury#3749
If you need someone for RP or playing games we both might have, do tell me.


----------

